# ENP Wilderness Waterway Markers and Florida Marine Tracks



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That’s a pretty big oversight...but still never run at night by GPS alone, that’s asking for a catastrophe.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I was able to send Colby a KMZ file with the mile markers. He's gonna work on getting them added.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

That's a terrible oversight by FMT


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

backbone said:


> That's a terrible oversight by FMT


I am confident they will address this.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I know they used to have them on there a couple of years ago.
Great product


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

Looks like it will be time for a software update.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

As noted in the photo the markers in the wilderness waterway are new. The chart has the previous version of what was there and most should be in the same locations or very proximate to them. The process of the new post installation and repairs dragged on and on for months and also included the removal of lots of posts and the placement of others in new locations in FL Bay. Last December, all of the FL bay edits to the chart were completed. The Wilderness Waterway marker adds and replacements are being added to the chart this month and include new idle zones as well which are in the wilderness waterway and in FL Bay. We had to wait until all of the work was complete because we never know what their final version of the work will be. They often make changes (a contractor does it) and then the Park does not like the changes and they go back and move things again. That happened in FL Bay where many of the Gates were originally made too narrow and they had to go back and fix them removing some. We also found mistakes in FL Bay in a couple of places where they have arrows pointing traffic in the wrong shallower direction. We brought it to their attention to no avail but the mistake is noted on the chart.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Can't speak about Florida Bay since I'm rarely running that way - but as for those Wilderness Waterway markers up inside... they haven't moved one bit, with one or two exceptions that I've seen (and years ago I entered many of them as waypoints on my simple handheld machines...) In addition, although it's really nice to have that advanced software (and i do get to use it occasionally when running a customer's skiff...). I believe you'll find that those small markers are actually shown on the basic NOAA navigation charts for those areas (chart 11430, Marco South, and 11432, Shark to Lostman's). I'll be interested to see how this works out. Whenever I'm running the upper bays out of choko or running from the first marker next to Oyster up to Tarpon Bay - those markers are how I run -and doubt they've moved at all - or am I dreaming?


----------



## LowReynolds# (Mar 23, 2021)

There are a few markers that have been knocked down or just replaced due to age and put back up in slightly different spots. I know of a couple of markers that were there for 10 years that are now gone. There are a few places where the marker is not, what I would consider in the best location, especially when the water is low. I agree with Capt. Lemay, but I wouldn't consider these markers as absolute navigation markers, more of a recommendation. I keep a handheld GPS on my boat, but don't use it very often. You could lay down some tracks and then you can use the tracks navigate by when there is low visibility.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is the KMZ file that shows all of the markers (and much more!):

Google Earth Map (KMZ File)


----------



## LowReynolds# (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks for sharing DBStoots. Never noticed those "regulatory" markers in Rogers River Bay. Anyone know what that's all about?


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

LowReynolds# said:


> Thanks for sharing DBStoots. Never noticed those "regulatory" markers in Rogers River Bay. Anyone know what that's all about?


No Hunting / Firearms / Airboats


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Can't speak about Florida Bay since I'm rarely running that way - but as for those Wilderness Waterway markers up inside... they haven't moved one bit, with one or two exceptions that I've seen (and years ago I entered many of them as waypoints on my simple handheld machines...) In addition, although it's really nice to have that advanced software (and i do get to use it occasionally when running a customer's skiff...). I believe you'll find that those small markers are actually shown on the basic NOAA navigation charts for those areas (chart 11430, Marco South, and 11432, Shark to Lostman's). I'll be interested to see how this works out. Whenever I'm running the upper bays out of choko or running from the first marker next to Oyster up to Tarpon Bay - those markers are how I run -and doubt they've moved at all - or am I dreaming?


The Wilderness Waterway marker locations of the brand new replacements did not move or if they did it was just a few feet. Some of the markers in FL bay were completely removed to direct traffic to other areas. The Dump Keys are just one example of several which is now Poll and Troll with no current markers. Some markers near Twin Keys were also completely removed. We have mapped the locations of all of the Wilderness Waterway # markers, info signs, and relevant other information such as Chickees and Idle Zones. The updated data for the wilderness waterway will begin shipping on the latest charts this week. Some new oyster and sand bars outlines were also added. Customers that want these ENP updates, can get them by following ISLAs posted Update Directions.


----------



## REDFISHxSLAYER (11 mo ago)

DBStoots said:


> Here is the KMZ file that shows all of the markers (and much more!):
> 
> Google Earth Map (KMZ File)


Thank you for bringing this to our attention here at ISLA Mapping. Since our conversation, we have updated the software with the correct information.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

So neat looking at those upgraded charts - now I know what I was told to avoid - all those years ago...


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

How did ol' Darwin ever get to Possum Key without it.....


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

mwolaver said:


> How did ol' Darwin ever get to Possum Key without it.....


Most any novice or boater new to the area could get there eventually at any time. However, getting there correctly without damaging the rig and/or the environment is trouble for most all of them as the area is completely unfamiliar, replete with obstacles to avoid and in many places leaves little margin for any error. That is the reason the charts are popular as they provide the local information to avoid a navigation problem. That said, the many pros who run it don't need the nav insight but use it for other reasons.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Just ordered North and South Florida today. Hope the updates will be on there. New skiff is almost here and I have new runs to figure out from Key Largo into the glades/back country.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

REDFISHxSLAYER said:


> Thank you for bringing this to our attention here at ISLA Mapping. Since our conversation, we have updated the software with the correct information.
> 
> View attachment 198044
> 
> ...


You're quite welcome, glad to help. I'll be sending in my chip for an update! .


----------



## Sam_Bailey (Jun 30, 2015)

When we were on our way out last Friday, someone had run into one of the markers and snapped it in half!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Not an unusual occurrence... I was taught, some years ago to be very, very careful going around the occasional blind corner as well while running up inside... Every few years some unfortunate gets run over by another boat, highballing it like they were the only ones running the backcountry...

In my experience over the years, any time a marker is down - it will be a while (if ever...) before the marker is replaced...


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

ISLA Mapping said:


> No Hunting / Firearms / Airboats


Sounds like an unconstitutional infringement of 2nd Amendment rights.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

There is no hunting or target practice in ENP. When they say no guns the inference is for those reasons. They don't want anyone shooting. It does not mean you cannot carry a gun for self defense and use it in such a rare circumstance.


----------

